# Ideas for Exo Terra tops



## Biome (Jun 6, 2016)

I used 1/8" acrylic to make a solid top for an Exo Terra. After being under the lights for a few weeks I am noticing that it has started to warp a little. Would I have better luck using 1/4 acrylic or is glass a better way to go? What do other people use? Does anyone know of someone who sells Exo Terra tops pre made?


----------



## KrazieKiKi (Oct 18, 2016)

Biome said:


> I used 1/8" acrylic to make a solid top for an Exo Terra. After being under the lights for a few weeks I am noticing that it has started to warp a little. Would I have better luck using 1/4 acrylic or is glass a better way to go? What do other people use? Does anyone know of someone who sells Exo Terra tops pre made?




Unfortunately No matter what type of plexi or acrylic you get unfortunately it's not going to keep from warping. I'm actually going to have some glass cut for mine and remove the screen portion altogether and silicon in my custom sized glass. 

Unless anyone else has had luck using a different material? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaungilhousen (Nov 30, 2014)

I use 1/4 glass tops for all my tanks and I don't silicone them for future because it's a pain in the butt to get off... usually the weight alone helps... I can usually pick up a glass top for a 12x12x18 for about $15 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KrazieKiKi (Oct 18, 2016)

shaungilhousen said:


> I use 1/4 glass tops for all my tanks and I don't silicone them for future because it's a pain in the butt to get off... usually the weight alone helps... I can usually pick up a glass top for a 12x12x18 for about $15
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Do you just set the glass on the screen? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## latsyrc18940 (Jan 24, 2016)

I use polycarbonate sheet to fit on top of screen, so far so good. I use beam works LED.


----------



## David1 (May 27, 2013)

In my case I Been using glass from Home Depot & lowes. lowes Will cut your glass for u at no extra cost but don't ask for to many cut they don't like that I now that lol. that's why I started cutting my glass. If u go that route don't put any thing to heavy on the glass it will break because it's to thin. I have 3 tanks with glass from Home Depot & lowes for about 6 months and no problem so far fingers crossed.


----------



## shaungilhousen (Nov 30, 2014)

KrazieKiKi said:


> Do you just set the glass on the screen?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No I take the screen out and set it on the black edges



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaungilhousen (Nov 30, 2014)

The ones I got from lowes were too thin and every time I tried drilling the for my mist king, they would break


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

The glass from lowes is 3/64 which is really thin, and hard to drill without breaking for mistking nozzles. You need to go to 1/8 to be able to drill. 1/4 is really thick glass and you dont really need that thickness for most tops.


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

The glass from Home Depot is 3/32" and I've never had it crack when drilling. Very inexpensive as well, but still pretty thin. I think 1/8" would be preferable.


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

NEHERP sells the glass tops for exo terra pre-made, thats where I got mine at. Just set it on top of the screen and done


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

i called around to local glass companies and got prices. I found the place with the best prices and use them now exclusively .. Ask for SSB or DSB single strength or double ... or just go in and ask for a look at samples. Prices are better and the cuts are better than lowes. The edges are smoothed and perfect.


----------



## evolvstll77 (Feb 17, 2007)

If you have the original split screen tops........... I use overhead transparency sheets you can get at Staples or any office store. Cut it to fit in the rectangle sheet on top. Used for years. Does not warp. Does not have to be replaced very often.

a link to the sheets: Apollo® Black and White Laser Jet and Copier Transparency Film Without Sensing Stripe, 50 Sheets, 8.5? x 11? | StaplesÂ®


----------



## rulzunivrs (Nov 15, 2014)

I got a piece of polycarb from TAP plastics cut to size. Then I used a dremel to finish. Has not warped. I siliconed the rim just to keep it tight and not let any microfauna out.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

rulzunivrs said:


> I got a piece of polycarb from TAP plastics cut to size. Then I used a dremel to finish. Has not warped. I siliconed the rim just to keep it tight and not let any microfauna out.


So the only vent you have is under the glass doors at the front? That may not be enough to let the humidity drop to the 60-80% you are shooting for. Higher humidity than that will not let the frogs cool evaporatively. Something to look at, anyway.

Mark


----------



## rulzunivrs (Nov 15, 2014)

Sorry Encyclia, I forgot to mention that I have a fan in a 3d printed housing attached to the inside ceiling to circulate air. So maybe not the typical setup... There have been some nice sherman lids floating around too. I have one on my 18x18x24. Pretty slick. I just slide a piece of plastic over the vent to dial in the humidity on those.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

rulzunivrs said:


> Sorry Encyclia, I forgot to mention that I have a fan in a 3d printed housing attached to the inside ceiling to circulate air. So maybe not the typical setup... There have been some nice sherman lids floating around too. I have one on my 18x18x24. Pretty slick. I just slide a piece of plastic over the vent to dial in the humidity on those.


Internal fan doesn't change the humidity inside the viv. It just moves the air around that's already in there. You want to avoid being over 80%. Only exchange with the outside air will do that, in my experience. I will have to take a look at the Sherman lids 

Mark


----------



## Biome (Jun 6, 2016)

Thank you for all of the replies! I will check out some local glass stores and see what prices would be.


----------



## evolvstll77 (Feb 17, 2007)

Most of my tanks had a moving water feature. I would use the overhead projector sheets. I would often use silicone on the front screen/air vents to keep in humidity. Sometimes depending on the tank I would put a silicone bead between the doors. the tanks often vary in the amount of gap betweenthe doors.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

1/8" DS glass should be the minimum thickness used. Can be used in many ways to create ventilation as well.


----------

